# That MJF promo was FIRE



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

If I had to nitpick, I wish it was slightly more clear that MJF wasn't joining IC, but they had the same goal in mind.

MJF with a muscle is a fucking great look tho. They're doing him right. That promo had seriousness, cockyness, some great comedy, even Jericho looked as if he was in awe by MJF. 

MJF is a serious god and using Cody's entrance was the perfect way to start off that segment.

EDIT: Can I just add as well. Hearing people being booed and cheered when they're pretty obviously a heel or face is just fantastic. Really adds to the aesthetic. At home I'm in love with MJF but if I ever got into an arena I wouldn't have a voice left trying to boo him all night. The crowds have been phenomenal and the workers know how to work the crowds over.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Give link


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

By the way isn't it a bit stupid to make Cody do what he did tonight when one of his rib injured ?


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> By the way isn't it a bit stupid to make Cody do what he did tonight when one of his rib injured ?


Yup and he reopened his actual cut. It shows you how much he wants this.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The entire segment was fire. They accomplished so many things in one segment. 

-MJF with an incredible promo
-Him and Jericho going back and forth with Inner Circle tease 
-Cody with a fiery babyface moment
-Wardlow debut and MJF partnership 

Insanely good.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I think the promo could have used a few more bullet points. 

So Cody allegedly kept you down. How?

Could have said that he had no PPV matches or TV matches since coming to AEW. That he was reduced to doing stupid cooking shows with his wife on YT. 

Cody sold out the fans? How?

Could have said Cody is leeching off the name of his dead father and his brother to make money, but deep down he wishes he had their charisma let alone his charisma or personality. He´s jealous of MJF. 

It´s too WWE to just throw out a random reason without actually explaining the feelings and emotions behind it.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

It was the best part of the show. That promo was fantastic from beginning to end. :lenny He's got nuclear heat now and him coming out to Cody's theme was great. This was a good way to debut Wardlow, too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> By the way isn't it a bit stupid to make Cody do what he did tonight when one of his rib injured ?


Announcers explained that. He wanted to get to MJF even as banged up as he was. That botch was definitely an actual botch though lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Announcers explained that. He wanted to get to MJF even as banged up as he was. That botch was definitely an actual botch though lol.


I'm not talking about the botch but it easy to aggravate a rib injury


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> I think the promo could have used a few more bullet points.
> 
> So Cody allegedly kept you down. How?
> 
> ...


I think he gave enough reasoning tonight. We may get more in coming weeks. It's a lot more than WWE does on Night 1 so I'm just thankful for that. WWE has their heels stay quiet for 3-4 weeks until no one cares anymore, then they have them explain themselves when the heat dies out. Daniel Bryan, Rowan, Sasha Banks, & Bayley are all recent examples.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Everything talking about Cody was delivered well, but also pretty generic heel stuff.

The stuff with Jericho though? Amazing. Seeing those 2 trying to out douche each other was great.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think he gave enough reasoning tonight. We may get more in coming weeks. It's a lot more than WWE does on Night 1 so I'm just thankful for that. WWE has their heels stay quiet for 3-4 weeks until no one cares anymore, then they have them explain themselves when the heat dies out. Daniel Bryan, Rowan, Sasha Banks, & Bayley are all recent examples.


Fair enough. AEW earned the benefit of the doubt, and I hope MJF will go into more detail eventually, cause it´s needed for the crediblity of their product.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Possibly the segment of the year, and that says a lot given that there have been so many good ones recently, but this tops Jericho's inner circle promo and Cody's promo last week.

The amount of stuff the accomplished was absolutely staggering.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't think they would actually put MJF in the Inner Circle, I thought they did a good job of teasing it enough but then not following through. I feel by the end of the segment it was clear enough that he was with Wardlow and they were not involved with the Inner Circle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Into the fire! Hope someone gets thst joke


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sir Linko said:


> If I had to nitpick, I wish it was slightly more clear that MJF wasn't joining IC, but they had the same goal in mind.
> 
> MJF with a muscle is a fucking great look tho. They're doing him right. That promo had seriousness, cockyness, some great comedy, even Jericho looked as if he was in awe by MJF.
> 
> ...


I think leaving unanswered questions just gives an excuse for MJF to have more mic time and encourages people to tune in next time to see how it all plays out.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Inner Circle Jerk!!



TD Stinger said:


> Everything talking about Cody was delivered well, but also pretty generic heel stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff with Jericho though? Amazing. Seeing those 2 trying to out douche each other was great.


[emoji817] agreed

Lol when jericho mention the Juicy one [emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I think the promo could have used a few more bullet points.
> 
> So Cody allegedly kept you down. How?
> 
> ...


MJF don't deliver dissertations on the mic bruh

They had a limit on how long he could talk because you can't have him going on and on while your champion Jericho stands there doing nothing

They gave MJF a good amount of time then brought Jericho back in and moved things along it was good pacing


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

That segment was awesome.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MaryChristine said:


> Lol when jericho mention the Juicy one


Reminded me of this:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The entire promo was amazing. Overall I would rate this as my second favorite Dynamite episode. No excuse for having Marko Stunt on again. Now that Luchasaurus is back, I hope he is relegated to the creeper role of Jurassic Express.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That promo kicked off the show for me. Besides moxes promo and luchasaurus everything up until that point was meh. Great explanation and the back and forth with Jericho was everything I was waiting for.

Bravo AEW. That was truly dy no mite


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

'Fire' means good right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> I think the promo could have used a few more bullet points.
> 
> So Cody allegedly kept you down. How?
> 
> ...


He was being a hypocrite

He was saying Cody is all the things that he actually is


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MJF is such a scumbag heel and i love it, a heel that get's legit heat rare these days. With Wardlow as his back up, it could get interesting.

Fantastic promo, love seen how comfortable MJF is in front of a live crowd. nothing seems to faze him. Not even Jericho.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

I guess it was fire if you’re talking about a flaming bag of dog shit that someone set on fire. 

The promo was as generic as it gets. “Cody is so selfish, waaaaah.”

And the nonsense after with Jericho was probably cool from an elementary school playground perspective, but it was a waste of time. 

Not surprising people are saying it was moment of the year, though. As soon as MJF picked up the mic I predicted there would be blind sheep on here praising it as the second coming of Jesus no matter what he said. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

This guy is 23 years old. Just let that sink in.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> The entire promo was amazing. Overall I would rate this as my second favorite Dynamite episode. No excuse for having Marko Stunt on again. Now that Luchasaurus is back, I hope he is relegated to the creeper role of Jurassic Express.


Luchasaurus is still injured, he can do a few moves but he can't have a match.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> This guy is 23 years old. Just let that sink in.


23 years old and went head to head with Jericho, and never looked like an idiot for a second. That's just impressive.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If he keeps going like this, he could be the new Roddy Piper.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The only meh thing was when Jericho mentioned Juventud Guerrera and MJF tried to do the "whose's that?" troll thing but called him Juvi, if he didn't know who he was how would he know his nickname, but the guy is young he is bound to make mistakes like everyone does.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> It´s too WWE to just throw out a random reason without actually explaining the feelings and emotions behind it.


MJF isn't exactly the type of guy who explains himself. He just tells you his opinion, which in his mind is enough justification because he's better than you.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The promo was great. Did anyone honestly have any doubt that MJF would deliver? The guy is only 23 too, the sky's the limit for him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

reyfan said:


> The only meh thing was when Jericho mentioned Juventud Guerrera and MJF tried to do the "whose's that?" troll thing but called him Juvi, if he didn't know who he was how would he know his nickname, but the guy is young he is bound to make mistakes like everyone does.


I don't think he meant that he literally didn't know who Juventud was. I'd have to watch it back but I'm pretty sure he was trying to diminish Juvi's importance in wrestling history (ie MJF was just being an asshole)

Also, it may have been a reference to an old promo The Rock cut on Jericho making fun of him fighting Juventud.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Solid promo. MJF not only delivers, but he gets better with each promo he gives. I just can't believe he's only 23 years old. 

The botch was just stupid, and it stuck out. Still a good angle nonetheless.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I was impressed with just how comfortable he was with Jericho right there. He didn’t seem to be in over his head or trying too hard or anything. He had some nastiness in his voice too, he’s going to be great.

But Jericho is so good. That horny parents watching WCW line was great.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, MJF has been solid on the mic every single time.

Given that he's so clearly excellent on the mic, I give it ... about a month before the posts calling him a massive pile of shit appear on the forum. Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman said:


> 'Fire' means good right?


Yes. African American slang.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Luchasaurus is still injured, he can do a few moves but he can't have a match.


So have them do angles/promos. Having Marko in the ring is going to get someone arrested for child endangerment, not keep their tag team name hot.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Does the Inner Circle have 7 people now?! That's a bit much.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

MJF is reminind me of heel EC3 on Impact. I love it!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

reyfan said:


> The only meh thing was when Jericho mentioned Juventud Guerrera and MJF tried to do the "whose's that?" troll thing but called him Juvi, if he didn't know who he was how would he know his nickname, but the guy is young he is bound to make mistakes like everyone does.


Crowd was chanting Juvi between Jericho's line and MJF's line so I'll give him a pass on that one.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Loved the MJF solo promo.

Not as much in love with the ‘duet’ with Jericho.

“Do you want to join the Inner Circle?”

“Do you want me to join the Inner Circle?”

“Well I heard you wanted to join the Inner Circle.”

“Well I heard you wanted me to join the Inner Circle.”

Cute and funny the first time if they left it at that. To go back to it and stretch it out ad nauseam was overkill.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I totally agree with the OP. And the "circle jerk" reference was so witty and hysterical. 

MJF really has the gift of gab and in today's wrestling world, there are very few like him. Hard to believe he's only like 23.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

It was ok. Nothing really memorable but good.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I think the promo could have used a few more bullet points.
> 
> So Cody allegedly kept you down. How?
> 
> ...


Doesn't have to explain every little thing. He's a bad guy. You're not supposed to relate to his logic. You're supposed to think he's delusional, dishonest and bullshitting


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I totally agree with the OP. And the "circle jerk" reference was so witty and hysterical.
> 
> MJF really has the gift of gab and in today's wrestling world, there are very few like him. Hard to believe he's only like 23.


MJF and Darby Allin are both going to be so much fun to watch develop. It'd be an odd situation to be in as two young guys being thrust into prominent roles on a show still finding its identity.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Absolute gold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Everything talking about Cody was delivered well, but also pretty generic heel stuff.
> 
> The stuff with Jericho though? Amazing. Seeing those 2 trying to out douche each other was great.


Call it generic all you want but it still felt organic and not scripted like it would in WWE.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yes. African American slang.


*young people slang


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I think MJF thinks he's too good for the circle so he's starting something else with Wardlow. It was the first time I actually enjoyed MJF though. He usually annoys the fuck out of me. Great segment.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I liked the promo, guy looks a natural.. Wish wwe superstars take note... Plus the entire segment was well done.. They have a common thing but MJF is probably not going to be Jericho's lackey and would be having an independent track as a duo instead...


----------



## Viidie (Mar 4, 2019)

Held his own with a great like Jericho. They need to give MJF mic time all the time.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

He was great. Jericho proved once again he was The GOAT. The way Jericho was talking to him and taunting him about wanting to be him and pointing out the similarities..incredible guy..everything about this guy from the moment he pauses to the way he talks to even the small "mmm" he does..

But yeah of course, MJF was great. Mox too. Cody was amazing last week. AEW isn't doing a lot of promos but the ones they're doing are being great.


----------



## laputan machine (Jul 15, 2018)

Promo was just okay. But I am simply used to better promos on IMPACT.
I guess it was still okay for AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Call it generic all you want but it still felt organic and not scripted like it would in WWE.


….OK?

Like, sure it sounded better than a typical WWE promo. That's not really an accomplishment. Everything from the low blow to MJF's promo is basically generic heel work 101. Now, it's MJF. And he delivers it very well. I've just seen it and heard it too many times to act like I'm blown away by it.

And let me be clear, I am talking specifically about the portion of MJF's promo talking about Cody. His stuff with Jericho was awesome.

MJF vs. Cody will work because the performers in the feud are that good. But how they got to this point? How they're framing the betrayal? Doesn't really do much for me, if I'm being honest. I say this because when I imagined the turn happening, I imagined something grand. This was just....fine. Fine is fine. But I expected more than fine.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> ….OK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. His promo on cody was average. But he was so magical with Jericho. Old school chemistry. I need MORE


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Promo seemed basic to me and then they went the comedy route going back and forth about the inner circle. People who compare him to Jericho on the mic should be embarrassed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iImEwMChi0

Promo is up on the official AEW Youtube channel. Interestingly it is titled "Did MJF Join The Inner Circle?"


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

Sir Linko said:


> Yup and he reopened his actual cut. It shows you how much he wants this.


Yes omg. He has to be careful with that..I hope it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thebronxgirl said:


> Yes omg. He has to be careful with that..I hope it doesn't get infected.


I feel like Cody has bled a hundred times already since AEW started.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I feel like Cody has bled a hundred times already since AEW started.


And hes really the only one to do so lol. Outside of real injuries. 

I like color, it works as long as it's not overplayed and has meaning

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Taroostyles said:


> The entire segment was fire. They accomplished so many things in one segment.
> 
> -MJF with an incredible promo
> -Him and Jericho going back and forth with Inner Circle tease
> ...


This.

If they sustain this type of quality television, ratings are going up. TV like this will not be denied.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was brilliant.

These sort of segments every other week or so is so beneficial to the rise of AEW.

From Cody's unreal promo the other week to showing off MJF as a next generation talent. They'll showcase Darby more against Moxley next week etc. 

Doing all the right things. 

Oh and Wardlow with the burberry tie was a sweet touch


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Fantastic promo, how he played off Jericho was great, chemistry was fantastic!

And I love the intensity he has in his eyes when cutting a promo like this.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

TAC41 said:


> I guess it was fire if you’re talking about a flaming bag of dog shit that someone set on fire.
> 
> The promo was as generic as it gets. “Cody is so selfish, waaaaah.”
> 
> ...



dude shut up and let people enjoy things.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

MJF+Jericho=pure gold, it is the first time I am having fun with a wrestling show for ages. Last good thing in wwe was actually....the list of Jericho.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I loved how he kept calling him Christopher


----------



## Basha-Sanks (Nov 16, 2019)

I think that the promo gave more than enough information at this stage, I'm sure (especially after everything with Wardlow) more will come out during the fued. It may have been an angle we've seen a million times already but no one can deny that MJF sold it, his conviction was what shone through in that promo. Plus the whole interaction with Jericho was great, they clearly have great chemistry which was fantastic to see (also I've seen it said on another thread but hat's off to Jericho for standing back and letting MJF do his thing and make him look like a star and not do the usual WWE thing of burying him). The little comedy skit may have gone on a beat too long(for me at least) but it was still entertaining and it was clear for everyone to see the talent on show. Well done AEW


----------



## r.i.p benoit (Jun 26, 2007)

I seldom come on here. Only if I have seen something extremely good or extremely bad. The last time was taker vs Goldberg match. 

For me this is the best wrestling promo i have seen in years. Felt unscripted and had great chemistry. MJF is the best heel I have seen in a long time. The way him and Jericho bounced off each other was just brilliant and he is a natural to take over lead heel once Jericho's time is up. I'm sure he will learn a lot spending tome with y2j but hope he does his own thing away from the inner circle.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

If they do it right they can definitely build MJF up as a big star. I think they should switch up his look though. He's got the whole NYC rich boy thing, Triple H used to have the more over the top elite snob look, MJF should go for something a little more bad ass.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Great promo by MJF. Everything sounded natural and believable, even when they were poking fun. Just goes to show what a talented performer can do without a team of 20 writers scripting pages of unnatural sounding verbiage.


----------

